# Siamese or Himalayan?



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Does anyone know the difference between a Siamese rat and a Himalayan rat?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

There's pics and descriptions on there that might help  

http://www.hawthorn.org.uk/varieties.asp


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Thanks, I will look. =]


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Himalayan is white and siamese is beige, not including the markings themselves.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Huh....
what if the coat is a light creamy color? Not really beige but not QUITE white either.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Then it's siamese.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Otay.
Thanks for answering my question. ^-^


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

From what I gather siamese aren't beige beige like Delilah... more your light creamy color like what you're describing.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Oh ok.
I was just wondering because I saw a pic of a Siamese on a colors page, and the coat was pretty dark. 
But then I've seen others that were lighter..
I just got confused, is all. xD

ETA:
I have decided that Lambchop is a blue point Siamese


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

though they tend to resemble one another after they get their markings


the real way to tell the difference is from the beggining.

Himi's start off white & then darken up
Mese's start off as a caramel color & them fade out

Remember my girl Fade I posted about? I am getting ready to post her After shot so you can see the transition.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Oh ok. She is most definitely a mese, then.
She's getting lighter, and it's weird because she still has a dark patch on her head. ; Haha.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I just updated my Fade thread with a bunch of photos of my other Siamese rat Fawn. I stumbled upon them today when I was going through old files on my D drive


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Fawn is pretty. ^-^
As Lambchop's coat lightens, it looks thinner. Is this just my imagination?


----------



## Creepy McSteezerson (Dec 30, 2020)

SweetLittleDelilah said:


> Does anyone know the difference between a Siamese rat and a Himalayan rat?


Himalayans are usually white with lighter points and Siamese are a darker cream with darker points. Also himalayans start out looking mostly albino, though my two looked like what I called "mud butts" with an ombre effect creating a darkening of the coat as it graduates towards their bottoms


----------

